# local pick up for cork screw vals.



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have about 20 of the cork screw val i believe that's the correct name. each with about 3 - 4 leaves on it. I'm trying to see if anyone has bushy plants to trade them for.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i would like a few of the vals but can you give me an idea of what you're wanting...bushy plant?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

like i have rotala and i like that. umm...val is too skinny. show me what you have plz.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

all try one or two of them... all i got is crypts, java fern, and anubias...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

joe i'll take what ever you offer. i just have these vals that looks too skinny for my tank  and thanks for the baby tears! they are turning out really great! i'll post pic soon.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> joe i'll take what ever you offer. i just have these vals that looks too skinny for my tank  and thanks for the baby tears! they are turning out really great! i'll post pic soon.


I could give you some java fern, or some flame/orange von rio tetras.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

joe, that's fine. just bring them and i'll give you the vals~


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> joe, that's fine. just bring them and i'll give you the vals~


the tetras, or the java fern? text me if you still have my number, as i don't think i have yours, or pm. your number.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll take the java fern.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> I'll take the java fern.


cool, feel free to give me a text. i'll be home, or I can stop by around lunch to afternoon time.


----------

